# Installing Casting Platform without access under the deck



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

I would be worried about the same issue. Not sure how it would last over time or the amount of force applied with a turnbuckle could pull it out. What is keeping you from accessing? Can you mount it on a front hatch?


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

Stainless toggle bolts


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

You could make your own "surface" mounting plate.

If your going to use one turnbuckle, you cut yourself a piece of SS plate.
I'd use around a 6" dia., 1/8" thick. In the center of that I'd add a second smaller dia piece of the same material. Drill the holes for the fastener to attach to. Weld or glue the appropriate size nuts. now you would 5200 it to the deck...

Personally would cut some access, then repair that.


----------



## G3615 (Oct 25, 2015)

I have used the Kennedy deck plate for the exact same reason. It has held up 3 years now with no issues. Skiff was used 4 days a week.


----------



## Nicholas Calabro (Dec 9, 2018)

TheAdamsProject said:


> I would be worried about the same issue. Not sure how it would last over time or the amount of force applied with a turnbuckle could pull it out. What is keeping you from accessing? Can you mount it on a front hatch?


Chris the hatch on my Dolphin Superskiff is small, and it is set really far back from thew bow so it would be an uncomfortable spot to stand. The fuel tank blocks access to the deck, there is only a two inch gap above the tank.


----------



## Nicholas Calabro (Dec 9, 2018)

G3615 said:


> I have used the Kennedy deck plate for the exact same reason. It has held up 3 years now with no issues. Skiff was used 4 days a week.


Thank you, this is the response I was hoping for. Did you use the screws included in the kit? Did you use 5200 when installing?


----------



## G3615 (Oct 25, 2015)

I used 4200 and the screws included with the kit. I didnt want to use 5200 incase I ever have to remove it. 4200 is more forgiving and can be removed if needed.


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

Nicholas Calabro said:


> Chris the hatch on my Dolphin Superskiff is small, and it is set really far back from thew bow so it would be an uncomfortable spot to stand. The fuel tank blocks access to the deck, there is only a two inch gap above the tank.


Ah, I thought that is what you had and agree that hatch would be too far back. Good news from G3615 above. A couple little pilot holes and probably more of a 4200 or Lifeseal job than 5200 incase you ever wanted them out. Probably still wouldn't be He-Man with the turn buckle.


----------



## Nicholas Calabro (Dec 9, 2018)

G3615 said:


> I used 4200 and the screws included with the kit. I didnt want to use 5200 incase I ever have to remove it. 4200 is more forgiving and can be removed if needed.


Thank you, your are giving me the confidence to go that route.


----------



## G3615 (Oct 25, 2015)

You're welcome!


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

what is your deck made of ? core? solid glass?


----------



## Nicholas Calabro (Dec 9, 2018)

topnative2 said:


> what is your deck made of ? core? solid glass?


It is made of solid glass, its almost an inch thick


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Nicholas Calabro said:


> It is made of solid glass, its almost an inch thick


Drill bigger holes than the screw( not all the way thru) and pour some epoxy in and set it all in and let it harden......done.....this method has been recommended on here before by others


----------



## Nicholas Calabro (Dec 9, 2018)

topnative2 said:


> Drill bigger holes than the screw( not all the way thru) and pour some epoxy in and set it all in and let it harden......done.....this method has been recommended on here before by others


Thank you, I haven't seen this method I'm going to look into it


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

topnative2 said:


> Drill bigger holes than the screw( not all the way thru) and pour some epoxy in and set it all in and let it harden......done.....this method has been recommended on here before by others


If it is solid glass he doesn't need to do this. He can just drill and screw.

I have never been on a Dolphin but my guess is that you are mistaking that the glass is solid and an inch thick. I certainly could be wrong but I don't think I am as that would weigh a ton. My guess is foam sandwich. If this is the case then he can use your method and he can hollow out the foam with an allen key and fill that up with epoxy.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Your right not to use the Kennedy tie downs. Those look like the ones I used for my Yeti
my PP platform is not that accessible on the back legs but my mechanic got it on and I ain't asking


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Here's what everyone needs to know about "blind" installations that need to be strong... The standard procedure is to use toggle bolts (not the cheapies that a Home Depot sells) but stainless steel ones designed for marine applications... The ones I use are called Togglers and you can find them in any well equipped marine hardware store... How do you think pedestal seat bases are attached to a deck when there's just no way to reach the underside? Or consoles that come from the factory screwed to the deck - then pull loose after a few years use?

If you choose to use Togglers buy an extra set and make a point of practicing with scrap materials before you use them on your boat.... You'll get the hang of it pretty quickly and whatever you secure - won't be going anywhere for years to come...


----------



## Nicholas Calabro (Dec 9, 2018)

permitchaser said:


> Your right not to use the Kennedy tie downs. Those look like the ones I used for my Yeti
> my PP platform is not that accessible on the back legs but my mechanic got it on and I ain't asking


How did it go with you using the Kennedy tie downs? Did you use the deck plate?


----------



## Nicholas Calabro (Dec 9, 2018)

lemaymiami said:


> Here's what everyone needs to know about "blind" installations that need to be strong... The standard procedure is to use toggle bolts (not the cheapies that a Home Depot sells) but stainless steel ones designed for marine applications... The ones I use are called Togglers and you can find them in any well equipped marine hardware store... How do you think pedestal seat bases are attached to a deck when there's just no way to reach the underside? Or consoles that come from the factory screwed to the deck - then pull loose after a few years use?
> 
> If you choose to use Togglers buy an extra set and make a point of practicing with scrap materials before you use them on your boat.... You'll get the hang of it pretty quickly and whatever you secure - won't be going anywhere for years to come...


I like the toggle bolt idea


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Nicholas Calabro said:


> How did it go with you using the Kennedy tie downs? Did you use the deck plate?


Yes they supplied a small flat plate to screw the eye bolt in. It’s so small and flat you can’t trip over it and the screws didn’t go through my deck lid


----------



## ek02 (May 8, 2012)

I have a 2006 Super Skiff. I am currently using the bow cleat with a turnbuckle attached to the front hole of a long Blue Point bow platform. It stays put, but I would like to move it back just forward of the bow hatch. Post how you did it and how it worked when you get it done. Thanks


----------

